# Another Mackerel thread!



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

How would I feed Mackerel if I wanted to make that their main source of protein? Can you do that?

I'm under the impression that it's a "whole meal" and that it has an appropriate amount of bone/muscle meat/OM ratio. Is this correct?

Would I feed 22 oz of whole fish?

Just curious to know if this is possible. 

(Bear is obsessed with fish)


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you talking canned or fresh/frozen?

~Kristin


----------



## Yukon (Aug 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiAre you talking canned or fresh/frozen?
> 
> ~Kristin


Whole frozen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So you found a use for the mackerel?


----------



## Yukon (Aug 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08So you found a use for the mackerel?


It appears so. It takes a ton of freezer space so I'd like to go through it as soon as possible. If he can eat it every day then it'll be gone in a month or so and we can fit much more mm/rmb/tripe for them in the freezer. In the future after its gone we'll get a can once a week or so since its cheaper and much more convenient. This is all contingent on whether he can eat it daily so any knowledge you have would be great.
Thanks,


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

It's fresh frozen fish. Head, tail, fins, everything. 

I did! Bear inhales his fish in exactly 1.8 seconds. 
When I fed it the first time, he wasn't interested AT ALL. The second day, he pawed it a little and nibbled on it. After that, he decided this stuff was amazing!
Now, he just gulps it all down in one move. lol 
I'm not convinced that's good for him, but at least he's eating his mackerel lol. 

Denali is STILL being a diva! She has to paw it and whine while she eats it. Then she stares at me with an accusing "Why do you feed me this crap?" face. 
When I let them out of the crate, Bear makes a beeline for her crate and inhales all the fish she left behind. 

So, that's why I ask! LOL

Chris wants to get rid of it but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*L* I can't get Jax to eat anything but Talipa! I have to mix her venison, beef heart, or tongue with yogurt to get her to eat it. The first several times she had tongue she inhaled it. Now she's decided she would like it in little pieces with a topping.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'll just feed him fish then! He seems to love it and does really well on it. It has bones, meat and organs so I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

A friend had her dog on just mack for ~ 6 - 8 weeks while she was sorting out his allergies, all his _treats_ were mack as well







- he was one happy dog when he graduated to duck in his diet









How is Bear doing with respect to his


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

His poop is 10x better! I'm starting to think that his stomach just took longer than normal to adjust to the raw. 
Plus, the actual problem was that I was overfeeding him!! 
So, simple human error.









I've reduced his portions and now his poops are nice and firm with good color.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay!


----------

